# Phishing unter dem Namen von Wikipedia



## Newsfeed (1 Juli 2010)

Unter dem Betreff "Wikipedia e-mail address confirmation" versenden Spammer derzeit zahlreiche Phishing-Mails, die dazu animieren sollen, offenbar verseuchte Webseiten zu besuchen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

